#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  @ الأذكار المستحبة يوم الجمعة وليلتها  @

## فلك 99

*[COLOR="Blue"]بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم

يستحب ان يكثر في يومها وليلتها من قراءة القرآن والأذكار 

والدعوات ، والصلاة على الرسول "صلى الله عليه وسلم" ، ويقرأ سورة الكهف في يومها.

قال الشافعي رحمه الله في كتاب الأم: وأستحب قراءتها أيضاً في ليلة الجمعة.

روينا في صحيح البخاري ومسلم ، عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه 

 أن رسول الله "صلى الله عليه وسلم" ذكر يوم الجمعة فقال: 

(فيه ساعة لا يوافقها عبد مسلم وهو قائم يصلي ليسأل الله تعالى شيئاً إلا أعطاه إياه )).

 أما قراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة هدفها العصمه من الفتن والعصمه من الفتن

 تستلزم الدعوة إلى الله الذي يدعونا للحركة واعمل وعدم الخمول والسكون 

لأن الفتنه تكون ايسر مع الساكنين لذلك طلب منا الرسول ان نقرا سورة الكهف

 في يوم الجمعة يوم إجازتنا كدعوة للحركة من بداية الأسبوع.

حكمه الله في القرآن لا تنتهي سبحانه وتعالى.

الدعاء الذي ورد في سورة الكهف هو:

ربَناَ آتِينَا من لدُنكَ رحمةً وهيئْ لناَ من أمرِنا رشدًا.....آيه رقم (10)

وروينا في كتاب ابن السني ، عن أنس رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي " صلى الله عليه 

وسلم "قال:((من قال صبيحة يوم الجمعة قبل صلاة الغداة : أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو 

الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه ،ثلاث مرات ، غفر الله ذنوبه ولو كانت مثل زبد البحر)).

ويستحب الإكثار من الدعاء في يوم الجمعة ، من طلوع الفجر إلى غروب الشمس 

رجاء مصادفة ساعة الإجابة ، فقد اختلف فيها أقوال كثيرة ، فقيل : 

هي بعد طلوع الفجر وقبل طلوع الشمس 

وقيل: بعد الزوال ،وقيل: بعد العصر، وقيل غير ذلك.

والصحيح بل الصواب الذي لا يجوز غيره: ما ثبت في صحيح مسلم 

عن أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه ، عن الرسول الله 

أنها مابين جلوس الإمام على المنبر إلى أن يسلم من الصلاة. والله أعلم

يستحب الإكثار من ذكر الله تعالى بعد صلاة الجمعة 

قال تعالى:

{فإذا قضيت الصلاةُ فانتشِِروا في الأرضِ وابتغُوا منْ فضلِ اللهِ واذْكرُوا اللهَ كَثيراً لَعَلََكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ}....

[ الجمعة 10:62].

روي عن النبي "صلى الله عليه وسلم" قال: 

((من صلى علي في يوم الجمعة مائة مرة غفر الله له خطيئة ثمانين سنة))

أكثروا من الصلاة على حبيبكم محمد في جميع الأيام والأوقات، والساعات

عسى الله أن يخلصكم من الأهوال والآفات والعذاب والعقوبات ويدخلكم الجنات العاليات 

يوم تبدل الأرض والسموات.

*اللهم صل على من إنتخبته من أشرف قبيلة وجعلته إليك أكبر وسيله ، وجعلت الصلاة عليه أكرم 

فضيلة ، وأعليته إلى المرتبة الجليلة ، وجعلته بينك وبين عبادك وسيلة.

اللهم صل عليه صلاة تجعلها بيننا وبين عذابك حجابا ، وتجعلها لنا إلى كرامتك مثا باً

وتفتح لنا بها إلى الجنة العالية باباً.

اللهم صل على محمد عدد قطر الأمطار ، وعدد رمال الأودية والقفار

وعدد ورق الأشجار ، وعدد زبد البحار ، وعدد مياه الأنهار ، وعدد مثاقيل  الجبال والأحجار

وعدد أهل الجنة وأهل النار ، وعدد الأبرار والفجار ، وعدد ما يختلج في الليل والنهار.

 واجعل اللهم صلاتنا عليه حجاباً من عذاب دار البوار ، وسبباً لإباحة دار القرار.

اللهم صل على محمد النبي المختار ، وسيد الأبرار، وزين المرسلين الأخيار. 

وأكرم من أظلم عليه الليل وأشرق عليه االنهار، أبي القاسم النبي الصادق المختار.

اللهم صل عليه عدد من صلى عليه وعدد من لم يصلي عليه كما أمرت بالصلاة عليه.

اللهم صل على النبي الصادق الأواب ، وعلى ذريته وعلى جميع القرابة والأصحاب 

وتوفنا اللهم على سنته ، واجعلنا من أهل ولايته ، وانفعنا بهدايته وعنايته 

وأدخلنا الجنة مع صحابته الأبرار الطيبين الأخيار،آمين آمين يا أرحم الراحمين.[/U]



 [/glow1]

إن شاء الله ينال رضاكم



[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]وكل عام وأنت بخير [/grade]



[/SIZE]*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الأخت الفاضلة ... فلك * 






جزاكِ الله خيراً على الأدعية الطيبة ..، 

بارك الله فيكِ وأثابك ونفع بكِ ،


اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا  استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين ، واغفر لي ولــ " فلك "  ذنوبنا وخطايانا وجميع المسلمين .. اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك  المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين  سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة  عرشك ومداد كلماتك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه أجمعين. 








اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف أمي انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــادر سقما


اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف أمي انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــادر سقما


اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف أمي انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــادر سقما


العبد الفقير إلى الله

أيمن خطاب

----------


## د.عمر

أشكرك أخي الفاضل *فلك 99* على حرصك على الخير والدلالة عليه ولي على موضوعك هذه الملحوظة : 

 فحديث : ( *من قال صبيحة يوم الجمعة قبل صلاة الغداة : أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه ،ثلاث مرات ، غفر الله ذنوبه ولو كانت مثل زبد البحر*  ) .

الحديث رواه ابن السني برقم 81 ، وذكره الإمام النووي في الأذكار برقم 40

قال الحافظ ابن حجر : هذا حديث غريب وسنده ضعيف .

وقال الألباني  في تمام المنة صفحة 238  : الحديث ضعيف لا يجوز العمل به .  

..................................................  ............................... 

 وحديث : (  *من صلى علي في يوم الجمعة مائة مرة غفر الله له خطيئة ثمانين سنة*  ) .

أخرجه الخطيب 13 / 489 ، وهو موضوع كما قاله علماء الحديث منهم : السخاوي ،  وابن الجوزي ، والألباني كما في السلسلة الضعيفة برقم 215 

وفي الأحاديث الصحيحة الثابتة غنية عن ذكر الضعيف والموضوع  ، بل رواية الحديث الموضوع لا تجوز .

----------


## فلك 99

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الطيب ايمن خطاب

سلمت يداك على دعائك الرائع  اللهم تقبل منا ومنك صالح الاعمال

بارك الله فيك على حسن ردك

جزاك الله خيرا

سلامى وتقديرى
*

----------


## فلك 99

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الطيب د / عمر

سلمت يداك على تصحيحك الاخطاء التى غفلت عنها بعدم التاكد من صحة الاحاديث 

اللهم اغفر لى 

بارك الله فيك على حسن ردك

جزاك الله خيرا

سلامى وتقديرى
*

----------


## سوما

أختى\ فلك..
جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع.. ويجعله الله فى ميزان حسانتك بأذن الله تعالى..
* اللهم صل على من إنتخبته من أشرف قبيلة وجعلته إليك أكبر وسيله ، وجعلت الصلاة عليه أكرم فضيلة ، وأعليته إلى المرتبة الجليلة ، وجعلته بينك وبين عبادك وسيلة.
اللهم صل عليه صلاة تجعلها بيننا وبين عذابك حجابا ، وتجعلها لنا إلى كرامتك مثاباً وتفتح لنا بها إلى الجنة العالية باباً ..
اللهم صل على محمد عدد قطر الأمطار ، وعدد رمال الأودية والقفار وعدد ورق الأشجار ، وعدد زبد البحار ، وعدد مياه الأنهار ، وعدد مثاقيل الجبال والأحجار وعدد أهل الجنة وأهل النار ، وعدد الأبرار والفجار ، وعدد ما يختلج في الليل والنهار..واجعل اللهم صلاتنا عليه حجاباً من عذاب دار البوار ، وسبباً لإباحة دار القرار ..
اللهم صل على محمد النبي المختار ، وسيد الأبرار، وزين المرسلين الأخيار وأكرم من أظلم عليه الليل وأشرق عليه االنهار، أبي القاسم النبي الصادق المختار ..
اللهم صل عليه عدد من صلى عليه وعدد من لم يصلي عليه كما أمرت بالصلاة عليه ..
اللهم صل على النبي الصادق الأواب ، وعلى ذريته وعلى جميع القرابة والأصحاب وتوفنا اللهم على سنته ، واجعلنا من أهل ولايته ، وانفعنا بهدايته وعنايته وأدخلنا الجنة مع صحابته الأبرار الطيبين الأخيار.. آمين يا أرحم الراحمين *

----------


## فلك 99

[frame="1 90"]*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اختى الغالية سوما 

منورة الموضوع بطلتك الرائعة

بارك الله فيك على كلماتك الطيبة 

جزاك الله كل الخير 

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال



سلامى وتقديرى* 

 [/frame]

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



اختى الغالية فلك 

نفعنا الله واياكم بهذا الموضوع الطيب المفيد 

وسلمت يداااااااااك على عطائك وجهدك الطيب هذا 

جعله الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله تعالى 

وجزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب د/ عمر على تصحيح الأحاديث 

جل الله جهدك الطيب هذا فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله تعالى 


اللهم اغفر لوالدينا ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر
وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار
و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى
كما أرجو منكم ألا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


لا اله الا الله

محمد رسول الله



بارك الله فيكم

جزاكم الله خيرا



*

----------


## فلك 99

[frame="1 90"]*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخى الطيب اشرف المجاهد

بارك الله فيك على كلماتك الطيبة 

جزاك الله كل الخير 

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال



سلامى وتقديرى* 

 [/frame]

----------


## رحمة

*جزاكِ الله خيرا أختى الفاضلة فلك و جزى الله خيرا د عمر على تصحيحه للأحادبث 
بارك الله فيكما*

----------


## فلك 99

[frame="1 90"]* 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أختى الغالية  رحمة


بارك الله فيك على حسن ردك

وجزاك خيرا ان شاء الله

سلامى وتقديرى 

 

*[/frame]

----------

